# Don Francisco did damage!



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I went to the mailbox and BOOM!

I do not know what I did to this guy, but he smaked me with the following:

4 Don Francisco
ISOM Cohiba
601
2 NUB Habano

WOW! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW he is on a mission... Home Depot appreciates CL keeping them in business!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

This guy is nucking futs!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit! Damn those don francicos look tasty!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

deuce said:


> Nice hit! Damn those don francicos look tasty!


I will let you know....


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

man lew has it out for this whole board...

i see a GCBAL forming... lmao


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Got you too I see---Shaking things up around here that's for sure--- very nice!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Another great one!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This guy is everywhere. Nice hit.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm filling HESCO Bastions right now.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Lew is a stellar addition to the CL family


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam Those smokes look great..... Nice hit for sure


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I checked your profile to see what to send. Glad you like them. The DF with the knot and unfinished foot is a DF Bohemio Knot in Corojo, the others are natural Maduros. But they are no good unless they're being smoked, so get busy, there's always more. :biggrin:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Another excellent hit!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice sticks!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good hit!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

another great hit


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

KickA$$ hit. Those look great


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Lew!! your cigars look verry tasty!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Lew is a stellar addition to the CL family


Ditto that! Another awesome hit!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW!! nice hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a nice hit. The curiosity of DFC is upon me.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Cypress said:


> That is a nice hit. The curiosity of DFC is upon me.


im with yah, very curious to try one out


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Wow, those look mighty tasty. Nice hit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------

